# Bit of land in Cambridgeshire for Travellers



## Cecile (7 September 2017)

http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/new...lers-cambridgeshire-land-racing-live-13573704

Don't shoot the messenger as I haven't worked out if its true or not


----------



## Orangehorse (7 September 2017)

Ha - someone locally was trying to get pp for stables and menage and got a lot of hassle from the neighbours, so I said why not tell everyone you are offering it to the gypsies if you can't get permission.  They don't seem to worry much whether or not they get permission.

I went to a planning equiry about a gypsy site and I really admired their solicitor, who had an answer for every objection, she did a wonderful job and they got their permission.

Friend eventually got her stables too!

We have loads of local gypsy and traveller sites around here for historic reasons and although I do feel a bit sorry for people who paid a fortune for their barn conversions and elegant country houses, in the main the gypsies cause very little trouble and just want somewhere to live.


----------



## meleeka (7 September 2017)

I've threatened this as my neighbour was very unreasonable and a complete PITA. I actually got my friend to say I was selling up to travellers if he didn't stop interfering. Given that they've already moved in on the other side of him he wasn't going to risk it and moved shortly after. I haven't met new neighbours yet and they've lived there 2 years. Perfect


----------



## Cecile (7 September 2017)

Orangehorse said:



			Ha - someone locally was trying to get pp for stables and menage and got a lot of hassle from the neighbours, so I said why not tell everyone you are offering it to the gypsies if you can't get permission.  They don't seem to worry much whether or not they get permission.

I went to a planning equiry about a gypsy site and I really admired their solicitor, who had an answer for every objection, she did a wonderful job and they got their permission.

Friend eventually got her stables too!

We have loads of local gypsy and traveller sites around here for historic reasons and although I do feel a bit sorry for people who paid a fortune for their barn conversions and elegant country houses, in the main the gypsies cause very little trouble and just want somewhere to live.
		
Click to expand...

You have just reminded me of some years ago.  A gypsy family put in for planning, they had been living there for years (As they don't have 4 legs and a tail I had no idea they lived there) some of the villagers started posting obscure letters through letterboxes to inform us all of something we didn't know about lol these odd letters (OK I am guilty of exaggeration but not by much) basically said we were all going to be killed in our beds and our properties would be totally worthless and no-one would ever be able to sell ever again........

Gypsy's apparently got their planning, I threw those bizarre letters from locals in the bin and still I have never seen or heard from the gypsy's, the locals reaction was more scary than the thought of being murdered in my bed LOL


----------



## ester (7 September 2017)

I did read feeling surprised that she has permission for a caravan TBH, usually they say no at that point as they know the next request will be for a permanent dwelling. 2.5 Acres is pretty small to have a viable equestrian business on. 

Friend had a nightmare getting PP to put a temporary (park type) home on her yard/business, while nextdoor opened a caravan site and built a large shower/amenity block :rolleyes3:. When county came to ultimately over rule local they asked who let them put that there


----------



## Cecile (13 September 2017)

Went out last night and someone brought this article up in conversation, apparently that land was sold 4 days later or rather she had an offer she couldn't refuse, hearsay so not sure if totally true

Made me remember a piece of land near me, the land owner applied for planning, the nearest neighbour which attached the land was running around trying to gain signatures to stop the planning, when planning was refused the neighbour attached to the land offered the landowner a pittance to buy his land as planning had been refused, owner of the land said not a chance I'd rather pour concrete over it than sell it to you   That attached neighbour tried for years to buy that bit of land, the land owner kept upping the price and then refused to sell it to him


----------

